Ask HN: Why HN is so quiet about those gun shootings in the weekend? - taobility
======
minimaxir
The shootings themselves are off-topic for HN; however articles discussing the
tech related to the shootings appears to get flagged:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20608584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20608584)

~~~
dang
That one was probably flagged because there was a large discussion about the
topic just the day before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20604595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20604595)

------
masonic
There are 40 homicides a _month_ in Chicago; they get even less media
attention:

[https://graphics.suntimes.com/homicides/](https://graphics.suntimes.com/homicides/)

~~~
ksaj
Neil Degrasse Tyson is catching quite a bit of flack for pointing out such
things.

I do believe his point is that we obsessively turn specific events into front
page news, while completely ignoring / normalizing other more common tragic
numbers. Maybe if we dwelled equally on human excellence, we'd see a sudden
rise in front page excellence.

------
burfog
What is there to say? It's kind of off-topic for Hacker News. If you want an
article though, here you go:
[https://archive.is/NBgoi](https://archive.is/NBgoi)

------
ksaj
Probably the only part relevant to HN is what happened with 8chan and
statements from its founder. And that's already contained in other posts.

